# Best starter round baler?



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

I am looking for some advice on a simple round baler that an almost novice could keep going.

I and my wife and kids are just starting a new life back on the family farm after about 20 plus years after being away in white collar work.

In the between years I have always been the free labour for my parents and reasonably practicable with everything else hay-wise but never baled as we always had an old faithful workman, who kept our old New Holland baler going with some baler twine and some old fencing wire. But he is now well into his 80s and no longer keen to keep going.

Last few years we have had contractors do the baling, latest one is pretty good and reasonably priced, but I am keen to reduce costs and do it myself.

We do around 3,500 round bales a year (meadow and oats) and looking for some recommendations that I can get to grips with that aren't too complicated. Also reliability is obviously critical.

Appreciate people's thoughts.


----------



## shamrockkidno2 (May 16, 2017)

I would get the newest John Deere I could afford , the computer will do most of the thinking for you. 3 years ago I have never rolled a bale , I bought a slightly used JD at an auction , had the local JD mechanic come by and show me how to operate it and havent looked back , by the way I was 67 years old when I rolled my first bale.


----------



## Millerranch (Jun 26, 2017)

If you are looking at new, the new Vermeer 504R is supposed to be very simple but reliable. You might check it out.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks. That is very encouraging. This is going to be quite a learning curve. I am confident on most things but baling and sowing seed are the two things I am nervous about as I grew up with two older guys that worked for my father and did both for us for literally 40 years.

I was always the help and went off to uni but unfortunately my brother (who was meant to look after the farms) has succumbed to drugs and my mum (who has managed the farms last few years ) is very ill. So now my wife and wife and kids are back now in my grandparents old little house and starting a new adventure none of my family even thought about a year ago.

To be honest being back on the farm is what I have wanted since I went to boarding school in 1985 so do not think the above is a sob story. I just now have to learn quickly some modern methods.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Given the number of bales you could be doing, you can justify any top-shelf round baler. All the main line brands are making good balers now, and have for a while. I personally like the job New Holland does, and they are easy to learn how to operate. I hire drivers for my balers every year and none of them have prior round baling experience. I can explain how to run the tractor and baler, ride with them for 10 bales or so, and they can take it from there.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Any of the brands will do you good. What you should buy is dealer support. Being new to this adventure support is more important than brand.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto what Mike10 stated. Although neither one of my JD 467 rd balers has needed dealer attention. 1st one twine only I traded with 30,000 bales on the monitor to get netwrap & 2nd one has over 24,000 bales without a dealer technician looking a t it.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

3,500 round bales is alot of seat time in front of a baler! A net wrap baler will pare some of that time down and improve your efficiency.

IMO - net wrapped bales will save you time when loading, stacking and feeding as well.

JD, New Holland and Hesston (AGCO) all build excellent balers. And based on many comments here.. Krone is another manufacturer to keep an eye on.

That said, parts and repair (warranty support) can make you or break you. I'd lean the heaviest towards whichever is the strongest in your area.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd seriously look at dealer support, I'd like to give a Vermeer round baler a shot someday, but we have one dealer in the area and barely in the area, around a 90 minute drive. I have three New Holland dealers a lot closer, with the closest being 15 minutes away.

No point in buying a baler if the newest dealer is hours away and doesn't have a decent service or parts department.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Dealer support as has been mentioned.

Net wrap. You do not want to be sitting still for a minute while the bale spins applying string. Spends fuel and is a load on the bearings and belts. Net wrap in a few seconds and proceed.

I am partial to Vermeer but only know the ones we have here in the U.S. From reading on this forum I believe some other makes may be rebadged as Vermeer in the land down under.

Do you feed most of the hay or sell it? Just curious because 3,500 is a good bit of hay around here.

Best of luck. I am betting you make it work out.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We love our new holland 450. If the operator can fill baler evenly, the most they'll have to do is open back gate. All net wrap monitors have a slight learning curve, but I've found nh easier for me than our jd was.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Also as stressed above dealer support. Most newer balers are all computer run, there is not much that you are going to be able to fix yourself on them. Have only run JD and NH. Id go with whatever brand will give reliable service. Nothing worse than hay ready to bale and a computer error that can't be serviced until the next or two days later.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

shamrockkidno2 said:


> I would get the newest John Deere I could afford , the computer will do most of the thinking for you. 3 years ago I have never rolled a bale , I bought a slightly used JD at an auction , had the local JD mechanic come by and show me how to operate it and havent looked back , by the way I was 67 years old when I rolled my first bale.


Sounds like me and ditto on the recommendation, I would add go for the silage special, they're heavier built and the mega wide pickup.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Keep in mind a good rake. A rake will make or brake a round baler. Any rake will let you bale, however a good one will make it soooo much easier.


----------



## Bigfoot62 (Jul 26, 2017)

Dealer support, as already mentioned, is very important.

For the most part, I agree with the advice on the JD baler. JD usually has great dealer support. I bleed JD green myself. The latest JD balers (9 series) are great machines. However, I just bought a Vermeer 504R. It has the same basic features as the JD 459, but cost about $6000 less. If anything, the Vermeer might even be a bit more heavy duty than the JD. For instance, the main drive chains on the Vermeer are 80's, and all of the drive roller bearings have grease fittings.

IF it EVER quits raining here, maybe I'll get to use it and tell you how good it works.


----------



## mak122061 (Jul 4, 2014)

As mentioned dealer support is really important. My JD dealer is very lax on customer support. Therefore I would not buy a JD baler again. Net wrap is a must and makes for a great deal in time saving. Demo balers if you can. I'm looking for a new baler myself and leaning toward the Vermeer 504R or Kubota 4160. Have not decided yet. I have demoed the Kubota 4160 and will demo the Vermeer 504R on next cutting.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

What dealers are close to you, as in within 30min-1hr? Even doing the work yourself when repairs are needed, you will need parts. Typically breakdowns happen about an hour before the dealer part desk closes.

I just bought a new MF2946 and it is a dream to operate and maintain. Doing 3500 bales a year, you want a commercial grade baler (Vermeer 504R, Deere 459-not an E, MF 2946, etc). Pay now or pay later, either way; you're gonna pay. I learned that the hard way, just trying to save you the hassle and added expense of buying a baler that doesn't work for you, then upgrading and taking the financial loss on top of the expense to purchase what you need. I was close to buying a new 504R Vermeer, but they use an ancient bulky dull monitor (same with Deere) and a few less features than the MF, which contributed to my purchase choice.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

JD is only 20 min away. But New Holland is only about 30 min away as well. MF is also about 30 min away in the other direction. So not too bad.

Thanks for all the advice. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Thinking pretty seriously about a JD 469. Been doing the sums and also the JD dealer is our nearest so the support will be vital. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think you'll like a JD rd baler because they've only got better since the 430/530 models were introduced except for the 466 with the feeder fingers under the pickup attachment.


----------

